# Possible to switch the sides sound comes out of?



## silentfox618 (Sep 15, 2006)

Basically the pair of speakers I *was* using, the sound wouldn't come out of one speaker. I looked around in my closet and found another set of computer speakers, and the sound works fine. The problem is though that the speaker cords aren't long enough to work with the set-up I have. (the computer is to the left of my desk on the ground, and for the new speakers, the RIGHT speaker is connected to the back of the computer, and the LEFT speaker is attached to the right speaker. In other words, the only way the set-up would work is if I could somehow switch which side the speakers came out of. The reason is because for games I play like CS I don't want to hear sound to my left when its really coming from the right. I also don't have any headphones/headset to use.) So is it possible to somehow set up the my sound so the sound that SHOULD come out of the RIGHT goes to the LEFT instead and vise-versa? It seems like an awkward thing to ask, but I'd like to know if that's possible or not. If not, I could always go to the store and buy new speakers (or some kind of extension if there is such a thing), a headset, or whatever. I'd rather not pay the $$$ though.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

look in sound settings if you have them (not ingame, the drivers and stuff) and see if you can switch the output signal


----------



## silentfox618 (Sep 15, 2006)

I didn't see any optioins that would let me do that... I looked at the driver's options, the "adjust audio properties" on the volume control thing, and the "Audio Deck" thing that came with the driver I guess.

And just in case this might help, the audio driver is... (just copied the info from the audiodeck thingy)

Driver Version: 6.14.01.3960 (VIAUDIOS.SYS
Driver Provider: VIA Technologies, Inc.
AudioDeck Version: 1.2 (AudioDeck)
OS Version: Windows XP Professional
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c

any other ideas?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

You have 2 options the way I see it, 3 if you are comfortable doing a bodge cannibalising your speakers, the sensible options are 1/ move the PC base to the right of you desk if you can, but I know sometimes there just isn't the space to do that, 2/ will cost you some money, but hopefully only a small amount, basically buy an extension for the speaker jack so it can reach from the right side, my guess is this is the most ideal solution for you, and certainly the least risky, BUT, if you don't want to buy an extension (a lot cheaper than new speakers) and can't move the base then comes the bodge, 3/ hack the wire off the broken speaker making sure the jack and as much wire as you can (to the back of the speaker) is taken, then making sure the working speakers are disconnected, cut the jack plug off the speaker that goes to the back of the PC, then bare the wires on both leads and connect them to each other taping them up when done so they can't short out, if you've done it right you should have working speakers that can reach to where you want, BUT, be aware when hacking into anything like this there is a risk you could permanently damage them rendering them useless, so do NOT attempt this bodge if there is the slightest concern over such an issue.

Another point to mention with such wire is it wont be as straight forward as stripping bell or normal speaker wire, it will be like coax cable where you get a centre core wire which is insulated, outside that insulation will be a fine wire that surrounds it but separated by the insulation, you will need to replicate that when connecting to the other lead which will be the same, it actually becomes a tricky process if your not used to wiring, and if you don't get it right you could damage the card as well as the speakers, so I strongly suggest you go for option 2 unless your really comfortable with such a bodge and it's associated risks, it means a trip to the shops but there is no risk and minimal expense so a winner all round IMHO.

*update
>>>This<<< is the sort of extension you need, and at this sort of cost it hardly seems worth messing around.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Go to your local radioshack or other electronics store and ask for a *Male 3.5mm stereo to male RCA plug adapter* and a *Female 3.5mm stereo to female RCA plug adapter*. Connect the two RCA plugs together, but plug the white into the red and the red into the white to invert the way the stereo sound comes out. I used this exact technique because I was in a similar situation, it worked fine.


----------

